# Handyreparatur dauert unverschämt lange



## » Black Commander ™ (27. März 2014)

Nabend zusammen!

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Ich hab mein Galaxy S3 auf die Küchenfliesen geschmissen und damit das komplette Display geeimert. Der Austausch von Selbigem ist teuer, also hab ich im Internet einen relativ seriösen und billiger Anbieter gefunden und das Gerät auch gleich dort hin geschickt.

18.02 Bestellung
19.02 Versand
21.02 War's dort und beim Techniker, welcher mir mitteilte, dass ein weiteres Bauteil (Platine oder sowas) ebenfalls kaputt wäre. Ja, sollte er halt ebenfalls austauschen.

Dann hab ich mich in 1-wöchigen Abständen dort erkundigt, wie weit die Reparatur ist. Bis dato war der Hauptbetrag für den Displaywechsel überwiesen, die 30 Euro für den Wechsel des anderen Bauteils hab ich bewusst zurückgehalten, weil mir das ganze leicht unseriös vorkam. Das schien dort aber niemanden zu stören, denn es hieß, dass mein Handy diese Woche ausgeliefert werde. Diese Wortgleiche Meldung bekam ich die Woche darauf ebenfalls und dann nochmal. Da bin ich misstrauisch geworden und hab nochmals nachgeharkt. Daraufhin sollte ich den Restbetrag überweisen. Hab ich auch zähneknirschend gemacht. Das ganze hat knapp 3 Wochen gedauert. Aber Hauptsache 2 Wochen behaupten, dass die Sendung in der jeweiligen Woche zugestellt wird und in Woche 3 plötzlich noch die 30 Euro haben wollen. Das war am 10.03.

11.03 Restbetrag überwiesen - ein weiteres Mal: Die Sendung wird diese Woche ausgeliefert...

19.03 auf mein Drängen hin sagte man mir, dass mein Telefon  "Morgen inkl. Paketverfolgungsnummer" auf den Weg geschickt werde. Wohlgemerkt hab ich in der Zwischenzeit schon rund 5 E-Mails losgeschickt, in denen ich um den Versand gebettelt habe!
25.03 Immer noch nichts. Dann ist mir die Sache zu bunt geworden. Hab was nettes aufgesetzt, in dem ich so Sachen wie "Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag, Schadensersatz in Kombination mit einer 3-tägigen Fristsetzung" untergebracht habe. Promt ging die Sendung noch am selben Tag um 18 Uhr raus.

Heute ist der 27.03. Ich sitze vor dem Handy, es geht auch... nunja, nicht ganz. Die Lautstärketasten machens nicht. Leise geht, Laut stellen hat keinen Druckpunkt und ist derart überempfindlich, dass eigentlich nur volle Lautstärke oder Stummmodus gehen. Was bedeuted, dass ich das Gerät Morgen sofort wieder auf den Rückweg schicken werde - ich sehe nicht ein, 165 Tacken hinzublättern, und dann kein voll funktionstüchtiges Handy zu haben - OBWOHL ICH AUSDRÜCKLICH nochmal um die komplette Funktionsprüfung gebeten habe!

Da mir dieser Handyreparaturverein absolut unsympathisch war, mir auskunftsmäßig nur Müll erzählt hat und mir neben knapp 6 Wochen Wartezeit für eine Standartreparatur auch noch die Versandkosten auf's Auge drücken will, die laut Website NICHT der Käufer tragen muss, habe ich nun ein paar Fragen:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- 2-3 Wochen gelten allgemein als zumutbar. 6 Wochen dagegen nicht. Da ich keinen Festnetzanschluss habe und sowohl privat, als auch beruflich über das Handy erreichbar sein muss (Abeitszeitänderungen, Gleitzeitgeschichten, Absprachen mit der Zeitarbeitsfirmenfrau), ist das definitiv zu lang. Kann ich da aus Verbraucherschutz-technischer Sicht was machen? Kaufpreisminderung durchdrücken? Oder ähnliches?

- Ich konnte das Handy in den 6 Wochen nicht nutzen, habe aber trotzdem Tarifkosten an der Backe. Kann ich das geltend machen? (Ich hab kein anderes Handy wo 'ne Micro-Sim reinpasst)

- Wie lange darf diese 2. Reparatur dauern, findet ihr eine Fristsetzung von einer Woche (Versand nicht eingerechnet) zur Vertragserfüllung ausreichend?

- Wie oft muss ich mir im Allgemeinen so einen Murks bieten lassen? Was, wenn das Ding nach der folgenden Reparatur immer noch nicht richtig funktioniert?


So, man kann den Frust rauslesen, aber jetzt gehts mir besser 
Hoffentlich habt ihr was hilfreiches für mich, die ganzen Sachen, die ich durch Google gefunden hab, haben mir nur bedingt weiter geholfen.

Mfg


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2014)

Schutzhülle ist billiger


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. März 2014)

Definitiv. Aber der Zufall schlägt halt auch zu, wenn man die Schutzhülle - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - mal nicht drum hat


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. März 2014)

Vielleicht jetzt kein super Tipp, aber kannst das ja vielleicht im BGB nachschlagen, so ab ~433 denke ich


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. März 2014)

Was man im BGB findet, ist alles zu "grob", nicht passgenau zu dem, was ich wissen möchte. Jedenfalls die Sachen, die ich gefunden habe.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. März 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht jetzt kein super Tipp, aber kannst das ja vielleicht im BGB nachschlagen, so ab ~433 denke ich



Ich glaube nicht, dass hier das Kaufrecht anwendbar ist. Wohl eher Werkvertrag §§ 631 ff.

edit: ohne jetzt konrekte Rechtsberatung geben zu wollen.... du kannst nach den o.g. §§ Selbstvornahme durchführen also Reparatur woanders und dann den Betrag vom ersten Reparateur fordern. Dazu musst du aber erstmal noch dem ersten Reparateur die Möglichkeit zur Nachbesserung geben. Halte alles am besten schriftlich fest und dokumentiere es.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. März 2014)

Eigentlich ist deine einzige Lösung eine rechtliche Beratung von einer juristisch geschulten Person.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. April 2014)

Ich update an dieser Stelle mal:


Handy ist jetzt seit über einer Woche zur Nacherfüllungsreparatur, plötzlich will man von mir einen Kaufbeleg des Telefons. Gesetzt dem Fall, es soll an den Hersteller gesendet werden - warum brauchen die dafür 'ne Originalrechnung? Garantie ist sowieso abgelaufen, den Rest sollte doch niemanden kümmern, oder?

Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee, wie man dem Verein ein bisschen Feuer unter'm Hintern machen kann?


----------



## Keashaa (9. April 2014)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist deine einzige Lösung eine rechtliche Beratung von einer juristisch geschulten Person.



Die beste Antwort in dem Thread, wenn du sie ignorierst, ist das dein Problem.

Aber dein Fall zeigt mir mal wieder, wieso ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr zahle und dafür anständigen Service bekomme (wobei das im Falle mancher Vertragshändler auch nicht stimmt -.-).


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. April 2014)

Liegt weniger am sturen ignorieren, als daran, dass 'ne Rechtsberatung nochmal kostet und ich nicht Krösus bin.
Viel eher hoffe ich auf die Erfahrungen von Leuten, denen sowas (leider) auch schon passiert ist


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. April 2014)

Tatsache ist, dass du als normaler Bürger keine Chance hast, dein Recht in solchen kleinen Dingen durchzusetzen. Außer natürlich du riskierst viel Geld um ein bisschen Geld eventuell zurückzubekommen. Ist scheisse.


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2014)

Und in Zukunft eine schöne stabile Hülle kaufen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. April 2014)

Oder in einen Laden gehen wo das Handy sofort repariert wird und man in Bar zahlen kann.


----------



## Keashaa (9. April 2014)

Hast du denn eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Da gibt es - sofern der Fall durch die Versicherung abgedeckt ist - schonmal einen kostenlose Vorabservice.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. April 2014)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Capslock. Deine einzige wirkliche Chance ist eine Rechtsberatung durch einen Anwalt. Wenn dir dazu das nötige Kleingeld fehlt, gibt es auch sogenannte Rechtsberatungshilfe, wo du lediglich 10,- Eigenanteil zahlst. Oder du gehst in ein Forum, wo dir zugelassene Juristen antworten können. Zum Beispiel JuraForum.de, 123recht.net.

Und da wir hier schon schön mit Paragraphen jonglieren:



> Wer in rechtlichen Fragen einen Rat erteilt - wenn auch nur kostenlos und unentgeltlich -  läuft Gefahr nach Art. 1 § 8 Rechtsberatungsgesetz (RBerG) mit einem Bußgeld in Höhe von bis zu 5.000 Euro geahndet zu werden.





Daher: Ich lasse den Thread offen, weil das Thema an sich interessant ist. *ABER!* unterlasst es bitte, hier irgendeine Form von Rechtsberatung zu geben. Denn das ist in Deutschland nur den zugelassenen Juristen vorbehalten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und in Zukunft eine schöne stabile Hülle kaufen.


Himmel, ich hatte bei meinem Iphone 5 auch eine Schutzhülle sowieso ein Displayschutz und trotzdem ists mal ungünstig gefallen und ich hatte ne Spiderapp x)
Bester Tipp, leg dir Handyversicherung zu. Ich bekomm meins ersetzt selbst wenn ichs gegen die Wand werf, kostet 6? Euro im Monat. Und habs jetzt schon raus.


----------



## pampam (9. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Himmel, ich hatte bei meinem Iphone 5 auch eine Schutzhülle sowieso ein Displayschutz und trotzdem ists mal ungünstig gefallen und ich hatte ne Spiderapp x)
> Bester Tipp, leg dir Handyversicherung zu. Ich bekomm meins ersetzt selbst wenn ichs gegen die Wand werf, kostet 6? Euro im Monat. Und habs jetzt schon raus.



Man kann sich gegen alles versichern, ob es sich lohnt muss man selbst entscheiden.
Jedem Sollte klar sein, dass die Versicherung damit Gewinn macht und im Durchschnitt eben mehr Bezahlt wird, als man wieder bekommt. Daher halte ich es für nicht nötig Dinge zu versichern, die vergleichweiße leicht zu ersetzen sind.

Wer durchschnittlich ein Handy im Jahr schrottet, kann allerdings durchaus darüber nachdenken 

Was auf JEDEN FALL gilt ist, dass man bei Handyversicherungen die Bedingungen *SEHR *genau durchlesen sollte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2014)

pampam schrieb:


> Man kann sich gegen alles versichern, ob es sich lohnt muss man selbst entscheiden.
> Jedem Sollte klar sein, dass die Versicherung damit Gewinn macht und im Durchschnitt eben mehr Bezahlt wird, als man wieder bekommt. Daher halte ich es für nicht nötig Dinge zu versichern, die vergleichweiße leicht zu ersetzen sind.
> 
> Wer durchschnittlich ein Handy im Jahr schrottet, kann allerdings durchaus darüber nachdenken
> ...



Das Iphone hat damals 700 Euro gekostet, Handy gehen leider leicht kaputt, definitiv eine gute Sache. 
Aber ich habe natürlich Verlust gemacht, da es spottbillig ist das Display sowie die Touchmechanik zu ersetzen Ganz zu schweigen von dem Stress den Black Commander schieben muss und mit 165 ist er auch schon ÜBER meinem 2 Jahrespreis. 

Außerdem habe ich nie behauptet sich gegen alles versichern zu lassen, aber hey du brauchst auch sicher keine Krankenversicherung, wirst ja nicht krank!

Die Bedingungen sollten bei JEDEM Vertrag genau gelesen werden.


----------



## pampam (9. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich nie behauptet sich gegen alles versichern zu lassen, aber hey du brauchst auch sicher keine Krankenversicherung, wirst ja nicht krank!



Ein ganz mieser Vergleich, zumal ich von vergleichsweiße einfach zu ersetzenden Dingen geredet habe.
Für ein Auto mit 3000€ Wert schließt man auch keine Vollkasko ab, es sei denn man weiß genau, dass man nicht fahren kann 

Mir ist in den letzten 10 Jahren kein Handy, MP3-Player, oder änliches Kaputt gegangen, daher bleibe ich weiterhin dabei, dass *diese* (und nicht die Kranken- oder andere Sozialversicherungen, sowie eine Haftpflichtversicherung) unnötig ist.
Wer nicht aufpassen kann, oder wessen Leben am iPhone hängt, der soll es doch versichern, die Kosten sind ja immerhin überschaubar.


Und auf die Vertragsbedingungen habe ich nur hingewiesen, weil bei dieser Art von Sachversicherung eben einige Punkte oft unvorteilhaft für den Versicherungsnehmer vereinbart werden (Zeit- / Restwert beispielsweiße)


----------

